
Ask HN: What HN-like forum software is substack using? - rsync
I was recently introduced to substack[1] and was immediately impressed by the threaded discussion software that they are using.<p>Here is an example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;frenchpress.thedispatch.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;politics-is-a-jealous-god&#x2F;comments<p>What forum software are they using ?  Is it homegrown&#x2F;in-house ?  Other than lobste.rs, it is the nicest clone of HN I have ever seen ...<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;substack.com&#x2F;
======
cjbest
One of the founders of Substack here.

It's built in house. Thank you for the kind words. I'm not sure I'd call it a
_clone_ of HN, but that's definitely one of our influences :)

------
tjansen
Check their jobs page: "We use: Node, Express, React, Postgres, Heroku"

[https://substack.breezy.hr/p/395577ab518c-full-stack-
enginee...](https://substack.breezy.hr/p/395577ab518c-full-stack-engineer)

------
ofrzeta
What I can see is not that different from Disqus that has a free alternative
called Isso [https://posativ.org/isso/](https://posativ.org/isso/)

------
lykr0n
My money is on in-house.

Express based webapp on Heroku. If it's a plugin, I would start looking in NPM

------
sk221
It looks like it's built in house.

